# Does anyone else own a poodalope?



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

I know, not everyone gets the opportunity to own a poodle/antelope cross, so I thought I'd share pics of mine. I believe their are different varieties, mine is the dwarf one. They are really neat but you have to be careful not to be jabbed by the horns when they get excited and want to play with you. :rofl:








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh this is such a cute picture. I had to call my Hubby in to see it, he loves to hunt. He had a great laugh when he saw this pic. Said that you need to take your poo deer hunting with you since he seems to know what a buck looks like already.


----------



## stoneymagoo (May 3, 2009)

Thats awesome


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Fuz, and yeah, I know, they are deer antlers but it made us think of those rabbits that mount with antelope horns and call them Jackalopes, so I thought it would be funny to go on that theme...LOL.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yay! You finally put them up! Jester is the funniest little guy I know!! _ :rofl:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree. The very first time we saw one of those Jackalopes, I thought we would die laughing. Really love your little poodalope.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

how cute! look at his little legs up in the air! lol


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I read the thread topic and was like "what the...?!?!"

:bounce:


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

*Pegaspoos*

No we do not own any poodalopes, but we do have two pegaspoos.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> No we do not own any poodalopes, but we do have two pegaspoos.


Awww, those are so adorable! I will have to do that sometime when I get a proper jumping pic of mine. I really love them!


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

FUZBUTZ said:


> No we do not own any poodalopes, but we do have two pegaspoos.


_
Ha, ha!! Beautiful!_


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> I know, not everyone gets the opportunity to own a poodle/antelope cross, so I thought I'd share pics of mine. I believe their are different varieties, mine is the dwarf one. They are really neat but you have to be careful not to be jabbed by the horns when they get excited and want to play with you. :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG JM, this is too funny, I love it ound: Where can I buy one


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

these pictures are hilarious I showed my sister and we both laughed


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwwww I want a pegapoo!! No fair LoL  

hahaha I know Saleen has horns sometimes.... but they are just two little one on top of her head.. thats when demon poo show herself lol


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> [/IMG]


_
This boy needs some ballast!! LOL :lol: It looks to me that he's a little top heavy in the front._


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

WonderPup, Did you say Saleen has one horn on top of her head? Well then she must be a Unipoo or maybe a poodlcorn, I'm not sure what that cross would be called.

Oh, I went back and read your post again and saw that I miss read it. I thought that you said Saleen had one little horn on top of her head, so EXCUSE ME.......I guess you do not have a cross breed after all.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_For a minute there I thought we had another designer breed! LOL
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone...lol. Jester is the true clown of our family. He certainly knows how to live up to his name... Wispynook's Court Jester...lol.



Sivaro said:


> OMG JM, this is too funny, I love it ound: Where can I buy one


Well, you may have to really travel far to find one, they are pretty rare! Mine is the "short legged" variety, and as you can see from the pic spoospirit referred to, they do tend to have front end tilt problems. I think it might be best to look for the "longer legged" variety. LOL...LOL.

Actually, I was amazed at how strong that little nut is. He ran around with those all over and held them up high without hesitation or falling. It was hilarious!!!

Wonderpup... so sorry to hear that Saleen has the "two horn on the head" problem. Good thing they only appear occasionally, after time, maybe you will be lucky and they won't appear anymore. Ummm, Jester has that problem at times too, so I feel your pain...lol. HEY, maybe we'll get lucky and the "two horns" will turn to one and we will have pegapoos like Fuz. Hmmm, come to think of it, can you imagine making your poo mind when it could fly away from you???? Bad enough when they can just trot away from you. LOL.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

These pics are GREAT! I would like to see this in real life! LOL!!! Too Funny!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey wait maybe I do have a poodlecorn (yeah thats Saleen hahaha I supposed we could call her corny)



I think you're onto something there Jester'smom... I can't imagine how I would enforce come when called with a dog that could just fly away from me lol.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL... Saleen looks.... ummm... thrilled...lol. She looks like she would just love to jab you with her horn. lol..lol.

Yep, wings on a poodle would definitely make training interesting. You know how a poodle loves to just stop and look at you when you call them and you can see they are deciding do I want to go or do I not?? LOL. well can you just see that with wings. "Ha, ha, ha.... come and get me if you think you can!"


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So that's what a poodlecorn looks like. :rofl: Watch out for those droppings!! They can be killers! LOL
_


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Great shots.
Very,very funny.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL! Cute looks like they are having fun.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

What a character, he looks too be having a ball. Saleen looks a bit peeved WP! They are so expressive, there is no mistaking what a poo is saying to you.


----------



## HappyPoodle (Apr 1, 2009)

Love the pictures!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Im gonna need a new monitor if I keep slurting my coffee all over it ound:

Great pic.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

poor Saleen... so abused LoL...


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

*Hatching pegapoo*

Just in case anyone is interested thought I'd let you know that Pegapoos are not born like regular poodles, but are hatched from an egg, like a fowl, I really don't why, maybe it has something to do with the fact that they have wings. You can find these eggs by going out into an enchanted forest, after dark, the later the better, with a flash light and a gunny sack. If you've ever heard of or been snipe hunting, Im sure you'll get the drift of how to hunt for these eggs. As you can see in the attached pic. these sweet little critters are hatched with their eyes open, again like a fowl instead of like a regular poodle pup. After they hatch all of their traits are more like that of a poodle then of a fowl, the only difference is that they do have their wings, making training a bit harder then the regular poodles, but they are just sooooo much fun, and such a novelty to own. I have also attached a pic of our grown pegaSPOO. The main difference between a pegaPOO and pegaSPOO is the size. The pegaSPOOS are quite a bit larger then the pegaPOOS. (just like the difference between toy/miniture poodles versas standard poodles)


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_WOW!! That is fascinating. I love learning new things and you never know what little gem you're going to pick up next on this forum. Those are amazing shots and must not be easy to capture (LOL the shots, not the pegapoos/spoos). How lucky you are to have an enchanted forest near you!

I hope I get to take a trip to the enchanted forest someday with my camera equipment. I might get really lucky and be picked up by NatGeo. Whew, that would be a boost to my business!
_


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

This would make a great bed time story for my kids LOL!!!!!!! Nice work well done!


----------

